# Orchid Inn plants



## papheteer (Dec 31, 2013)

I know I have said some harsh words about Sam's plants but I got to say, the plants I got from him in April have been the fastest-growing and healthiest among all the plants I got early this year. I did choose to leave them in their original pots. Maybe that gave them a chance to adjust to my conditions. PIcs to follow!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 31, 2013)

papheteer said:


> I know I have said some harsh words about Sam's plants but I got to say, the plants I got from him in April have been the fastest-growing and healthiest among all the plants I got early this year. I did choose to leave them in their original pots. Maybe that gave them a chance to adjust to my conditions. PIcs to follow!



Maybe you need to evaluate the media you "Did NOT" change them into?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, photos. I see you lurking Ed Hanes. What plants are you going to buy out from under me this month. oke: I'm almost scared to go to any shows now.


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 31, 2013)

What did you get?


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2013)

I've gotten great plants from Orchid Inn in the past, and awesome flasks. My only trouble i've ever had was with getting divisions to establish.

I would repot soon, though, to check the roots.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 31, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Maybe you need to evaluate the media you "Did NOT" change them into?



Great point. They are in Orchiata. But I think it's because they weren't disturbed and allowed to acclimatize first.

I have repotted some plant in orchiata. The ones I put in the Power A grade did much better than the ones in the smaller grade. Also it seems that my plants like straight orchiata. Bummer because I can't buy anymore orchiata. It's not yet allowed in Canada.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 31, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> What did you get?



Wayne, I got Lola Bird, Magic Lantern (delenatii vini cross), Franz Glanz, and Ho Chi Minh (delenatii vini cross).


----------



## papheteer (Dec 31, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yes, photos. I see you lurking Ed Hanes. What plants are you going to buy out from under me this month. oke: I'm almost scared to go to any shows now.







Clockwise from top left:

Ho Chi Minh: flowered last may. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30069&highlight=minh
Has 2 strong new growths. Hoping to see 2 flowers next year. Hoping they last longer too!

Magic Lantern

Lola Bird

Franz Glanz: it was actually repotted in straight Orchiata

All of them has more than doubled in size since I got them in April.

I hope he has more great plants in his sales table come April.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 31, 2013)

My experience about Sam's plants is fairly good. Fact is that plants had only few short roots but crowns were very nice and big, and within few weeks plants could adapt to their new conditions and many new nice roots begun to start. And all of plants from him are still alive and grow fine.

By the way: same experience with Fischer's phragmipedium longifolium album, you can see here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32320


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2013)

great looking plants!


----------



## Dido (Jan 1, 2014)

plant looks nice, I like the viniv crosses. 
I find them very interesting. 

Need to get soem of them. 

But first need to get one of my vinvi to flower


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 1, 2014)

Anything I've ever purchased from Sam has always had mealies. BUT having said that the plants have always been in good condition otherwise.
I guess its a lesson in quarantine. 
There are a few very reputable Canadian vendors who also re-sell Orchid Inn plants. I would have to imagine the quality is good if they are purchasing for both their own breeding purposes and then re-sale of anything that might not be suitable.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> There are a few very reputable Canadian vendors who also re-sell Orchid Inn plants. I would have to imagine the quality is good if they are purchasing for both their own breeding purposes and then re-sale of anything that might not be suitable.



Who are those repuable Canadian vendors reselling Orchid Inn plants? oke:

(I know Paramount Orchids sometimes sells those plants but it is no more a reputable vendor for many people I know... including me.... )


----------



## papheteer (Jan 1, 2014)

Too bad about paramount orchids. I was planning to email them and put an order last night. What's wrong with them?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2014)

Let me know too!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Papheteer, I sent you a PM


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Eric, I sent you a PM too


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks. Damn Canadi...Oh, never mind..


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 2, 2014)

Lots of issues with Paramount from many people that I spoke with!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 2, 2014)

I feel I should add my voice. I placed 2 orders with Orchid Inn late last Summer. All the plants I received were healthy and pest-free. I am very satisfied with Sam's service.


----------



## reivilos (Jan 2, 2014)

Well well. I saw huge discrepancies in sizes 6 months apart. I ordered a few plants twice. A few were bigger and a few smaller...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 2, 2014)

I ordered a nice big malipoense in bud this late summer from Sam. It was one of the nicest plants that I've ever got from any seller. It is about to bloom and he said it is from the same batch as his recent FCC plant. I have to say though, the spicerianum I got was a little less than stellar, but it bloomed and the bloom quality was really good. The thing that keeps me coming back to Orchid Inn is his good breeding which eventually results in good plants with quality flowers. We have a good relationship with each other and if I'm confident a plant of his really bad (rotted delenatii for example) he sent another with my next order.


----------

